# Can mega press be used on exterior?



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Need to run 300' of 1.25". My guys want to mega press the entire job and I'm not sure it's approved for exterior. My supplier wasn't sure either. I also called my viega rep but am waiting on a return call.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes you may, it's in the installation manual .Corrosion protection just like any steel system.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Manuel should write a manual, It'd save him a lot of questions... Zing!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Manuel should write a manual, It'd save him a lot of questions... Zing!



Lol, freakin spell check on my phone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Boom fixed


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Boom fixed


Well... Now my joke makes no sense.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Yes you may, it's in the installation manuel .Corrosion protection just like any steel system.










Flyout95 said:


> Manuel should write a manual, It'd save him a lot of questions... Zing!


Boom! Fixed back.


----------

